

Uber launches new line of transporation services - jnfr
http://www.thebubble.cc/uber-launches-new-line-of-transportation-services

======
mmastrac
This reads too bizarre to be anything but satire. Reasonably good satire, but
not really something for HN. Flagged.

(rickshaw would actually be a good idea, fwiw)

~~~
jnfr
I see it (and the whole site) as social commentary on Silicon Valley

------
joshmn
> Cities like San Francisco and Seattle are extremely bike friendly.

That's one hell of a workout in San Francisco.

------
thehodge
I think this is the first time I've ever seen a .cc domain on HN

------
ironghost
It's satire, even the name of the CEO is incorrect:

"We are proud to introduce Uber Rickshaw, Uber Bike, and Uber Piggyback.”
stated the CEO, Travis Parker Monday morning.

------
calciphus
Another lazy attempt to be The Onion.

